# Hello From Michigan



## mick (Aug 4, 2007)

Hello to all and thank you for allowing me to join your site. I am the proud new owner of a GOSM. I read many of your posts before my first smoke and can say that the members of SMF are very informative and seem very helpful to its new members. My first smoke of ribs turned out great! Thank you again to all the smoke masters for your knowledge, from a rookie in training.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 4, 2007)

welcome to smf. it sounds like you're off to a good start. don't forget the pics if you're able as we love the Qview.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Mick. You'll find many helpful members who can offer great assistance in your smokin' adventures. We love the pics.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, sign up for Jeff's 5-day eCourse and check out deejay Debi's site http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/
Feel free to ask any questions you have.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome Mick -

Glad to have you aboard! We do our best to be supportive of everyone except spammers!


----------



## flagriller (Aug 4, 2007)

A big welcome to the SMF! As forums go...this is the BEST!

Please stay away from my car......



you will get it later...:)


----------



## johnd49455 (Aug 4, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from another Michigander.

You have found the best Q site on the net.

Again WELCOME!!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 5, 2007)

How did your car make out trying to get Smoker King's grill


----------



## meowey (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you are here!  Sounds like your hooked!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I think you will enjoy your time here sharing with some mighty friendly folks.


----------



## short one (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Mick. Ask any and all questions we're here to help and don't for get the Q-veiws of your cooks.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome Mick, lotta michiganders here< glad u found us!


----------



## cool85k5 (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## catfish (Aug 5, 2007)

welcome to SMF. The GOSM is great I love mine. This is the place to get the help you need and to help others.


----------



## bigcab (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello from Port Huron ! Can't believe all the Michiganders on this forum !


----------



## cheech (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum glad to have you here.

I think if this keeps up we are going to need to have a thread just for all of us in Michigan


----------



## msmith (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 7, 2007)

Aloha, and welcome to SMF!  Not gonna regurgitate everything else others have said, but I  mean it also.  Hope to see ya around.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, whoduh thunk that Michigan would produce so many smokin' addicts...? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Man, y'all are kickin' some serious butt!

Anyway, welcome aboard Mick!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 7, 2007)

Probably not anyone that didn't live in Michigan. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Welcome to SMF Mick!!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## db bbq (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Mick, From another Michigander....Enjoy the smoke!!!!!


----------



## cheech (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah, whoduh thunk that Michigan would produce so many smokin' addicts...? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Man, y'all are kickin' some serious butt!

Anyway, welcome aboard Mick![/quote]


The cold weather really does something to us. It makes us enjoy warming up to a fire and some good ole smoked meat.


----------



## teacup13 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome to SMF....... 

new slogan on the way....

Michigan.... we know how to Q 2.....lol


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 8, 2007)

Which brings to mind... Michigan, the Smokey State.


----------



## cheech (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm kinda partial to "Michigan Up in Smoke" but that might just be a Cheech thing


----------



## mick (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank You all again for the warm welcomes to your site. Cheech you may be on to something there......How about...Michigan "The Great Smoke State" lol


----------



## triple b (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome Mick to SMF from a Canadian neighbour!


----------



## peegee69 (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome to SMG from another newbie!!!


----------



## peegee69 (Aug 15, 2007)

SMF!!   I mean SMF!!!  Darn old fingers anyway...


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Mick!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...We're glad to have you aboard!!...


----------

